# AUGER V BELT HONDA HYBRID HSM1590 I



## Paio (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello anyone knows the procedure for replace two Auger Belt of Honda HSM1590 I ? 
Thanks in advance 
Paio (Peter) from Dolomiti of Italy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Paio









Very nice machine. Hopefully someone will be along soon to offer some assistance.


.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

You may need to get the Shop Manual to help you through that... I didn't find any belt change videos for the hybrids.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
another blank on any shop information, maybe st1100a being he is a dealer tech has some advise


----------



## KarelS (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello Paio,

congratulation to great tool!

Belt replacement is quite easy. First remove belt tension by unscrewing the tensioner spring. 8mm nut accesible from chassis near the left crawler.
Now you can turn the upper engine pulley while pulling down the first and than the second belt.
Than unscrew the electric clutch in front of the engine pulley. Otherwice you cant remove the belts.
Mount new belts as above.
Set tension of the tensioner so that the spring length from wire end to wire end is 16cm.

Enjoy next years.

Nice greetings from Tirol!
Karel


----------



## KarelS (Jan 23, 2021)

One more detail, the clutch does not need to be removed. Just unscrew the 2 screws holding it on the chassis. Than you can rotate the clutch making free space for removing the 2 belts


----------



## hatesnow (Oct 12, 2019)

Like KarelS said, but for me, I found it easier with removing the clutch. 

But looking at the pictures, your belts seems to be in good shape. For your info, I've just changed mine on a 1336i that were 12 years old and they were still good for a few years maybe...

I also suggest you to change the alternator belt since you are already there.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Unfortunately I couldn't help you with that, we didn't get any of them here yet.
I bet Tabora has one of them stashed away in his garage that he doesn't tell anyone about yet and keeps it hidden from his neighbors and covered up when he uses it clearing his snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

seems it's not readily available in north America yet, the smaller HS1336IAS is but very little information can be found about them other than the owners manual
how many will be sold on this side of the pond with a price of $8,159.00 in us dollars i would personally think not many

real world guess is contacting your dealer and making the purchase of a copy of the factory repair manual would be better for you
good luck


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> I bet Tabora has one of them stashed away in his garage


I looked at the HS1336iAS long and hard, but couldn't justify the cost new and couldn't find a used one nearby. The HSS1332AATD suits me just fine, though.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That's the thing, the cost of the machine and depending on where you are from and how much snow you get and how often.
you'd hate to spend that much money on something and barely get much usage out of.
In that case a lot of people would purchase a ride on type machine like a tractor for that price, something they could get a lot more usage out of, snow clearing in the winter and lawn care in the summer, especially if they needed something as large as some of those Hybrid machines.
It is nice to sit in a cab, especially if you have heat, when clearing/blowing snow, and with a large machine like that where you have a very large area to clear that would make the big snow blower worthwhile.


----------



## KarelS (Jan 23, 2021)

I am new to this forum, and like how members openly share knowledge and help each other.

Like Paio in Dolomiti, my family also live in mountain region. The power and easy walk-behind handling of Honda hybrid snowblower give me confidence to handle those rare conditions of 60cm snow overnight.

2nd hand buy was my viable purchase option. That way, 8 year old hybrids become competitive with new non-hybrid track machines.

I look forward to exchange maintenance experience with other members. As already suggested, workhop manuals can be easily purchased online.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF karel s


----------



## Paio (Jan 20, 2021)

thanks for everybody and especially to Kares as I understand it should not be necessary to remove the auger Housing but once the tension arm and the belt cover (down of frame) have been removed I do not think that the belts come off without removing the Electromagnetic Cluth anyway I'll let you know. 
Regarding the snowblower, luckily I had it because this year was an exception winter with about 1.5 m of snow and my m ² to be cleaned is about 1500 m²







1500 m²


----------



## Thorstein Klingenberg (Mar 12, 2021)

ST1100A said:


> That's the thing, the cost of the machine and depending on where you are from and how much snow you get and how often.
> you'd hate to spend that much money on something and barely get much usage out of.
> In that case a lot of people would purchase a ride on type machine like a tractor for that price, something they could get a lot more usage out of, snow clearing in the winter and lawn care in the summer, especially if they needed something as large as some of those Hybrid machines.
> It is nice to sit in a cab, especially if you have heat, when clearing/blowing snow, and with a large machine like that where you have a very large area to clear that would make the big snow blower worthwhile.


I live in a city, but north of the arctic circle so we get our fair share of the white stuff. I can't fit a tractor anywhere and don't want one in my driveway anyway. As we live in a city there isn't a lot of places to put the snow and most years the pile got so tall that my HS970 were unable to throw it on top at the end of the season.

So when you need to throw it longer the only option is to go hybrid. Which I did. It's a monster but it serves me well. And I don't have to buy a damn tractor.










This was last year. The van is 2,5 meters tall...

So hybrids absolutely have their place and I love my HSM 1590i.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Thorstein Klingenberg said:


> I live in a city, but north of the arctic circle so we get our fair share of the white stuff. I can't fit a tractor anywhere and don't want one in my driveway anyway. As we live in a city there isn't a lot of places to put the snow and most years the pile got so tall that my HS970 were unable to throw it on top at the end of the season.
> 
> So when you need to throw it longer the only option is to go hybrid. Which I did. It's a monster but it serves me well. And I don't have to buy a damn tractor.
> 
> ...


Yes it looks like you have some height to throw it, but not a lot of distance from everything being so close and not having the space for a tractor.
I hope it works well for you from the amount of snow you have in the pictures. That is the problem when you get that much and have no where to put it except to pile it up on top of what you already have because you don't have any room to blow it out and away from you.
It looks like you should get a lot more use out of it than we would down here in our area.


----------



## KarelS (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello Thorstein, wellcome to the forum and congratulation to your great machine.

As the 1590i is the most powerfull of the hybrid series, and you also have experience with the 970, I am curious how frequently you need full throttle on the 1590i?
In my case, i moved from the very old 980i to 1380i hybrid and realize that throttle at 3/4 is OK for most of my work.
Less throttle is less RPM, which is my throwing distance limit.

And how is the gas consumption on the 1590i? Is the iGX440 engine consuming much more than the 970? For me, reducing the throttle, the gas consumption 1380i vs 980i did not increase much.

Nice greetings to North


----------



## Thorstein Klingenberg (Mar 12, 2021)

KarelS said:


> Hello Thorstein, wellcome to the forum and congratulation to your great machine.
> 
> As the 1590i is the most powerfull of the hybrid series, and you also have experience with the 970, I am curious how frequently you need full throttle on the 1590i?
> In my case, i moved from the very old 980i to 1380i hybrid and realize that throttle at 3/4 is OK for most of my work.
> ...


I vary a bit between auto and power mode. If I use it in Power it's at max for when I need to get snow as far (or high) as possible. In auto I'm not sure how much power it applies, it varies with how much snow it has to handle. But from just hearing the rpms I would believe it's 40-60%. It also returns to idle whenever the auger isn't running no matter what mode. In auto it returns to idle when you reverse as well. 

Compared to the 970 which lived its life at full power I would imagine the 1590 uses less fuel in auto, and more in power mode. I only used power the first few days, and noticed it was a bit thirsty.


----------

